#ubuntu-dk-moede 2011-04-17
<Kralian> her er ret stille?
<Kralian> øhm
<Kralian> det skal her jo være!
<Kralian> så, så fik jeg flyttet generalforsamlingen til den rigtige måned ;-)
<Kralian> ses igen om 4 uger :-)
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2012-04-15
<wangerin> Hej folkens
<laoshi> hejsa
<pixiarvai> hej
<wangerin> Åhhh. Jeg er ikke den eneste? ;-)
<o-k-mose> Hej
<nicky441> Jeg er her vist også :)
<sbc> Hejsa
<o-k-mose> Er der kaffe?
<buddig> ja, har lige skænket en kop
<laoshi> o-k-mose, kommer an på om du har sat den over
<o-k-mose> Jeg kigger lige...
<o-k-mose> Jo, minsandten. Fornemt!
<sbc> Nå, klokken er ved at være 16, skal vi komme i gang lige så stille...
<ajenbo> Så er jeg også mødt :)
<sbc> Vi har en dagsorden, som kan findes her:
<sbc> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/378/detail/
<sbc> Valg af dirigent
<sbc> Valg af referent
<sbc> Valg af stemmetællere
<sbc> Formandens beretning
<sbc> Regnskabsaflæggelse
<sbc> Behandling af indkomne forslag
<sbc> Godkendelse af budget
<sbc> Valg af bestyrelse
<sbc> Valg af formand
<sbc> Valg af kasserer
<sbc> Valg af 3 bestyrelsesmedlemmer og 2 suppleanter
<sbc> Valg af revisor
<sbc> Valg af LoCo kontakt
<sbc> Eventuelt
<sbc> Første punkt er:
<sbc>  * Valg af dirigent
 * sbc vil gerne styre os igennem i dag, men vil også gerne give plads til andre, hvis nogen har lyst...?
<nicky441> +1 -> sbc
<laoshi> +1
<ajenbo> +1
<buddig> +1
<wangerin> +1
<o-k-mose> +1
<pixiarvai> +1
<sbc> SÃ¥ tror jeg det er mig :)
<pixiarvai> !
<sbc> pixiarvai: ja
<pixiarvai> skal vi tage en navnerunde med det samme ?
<sbc> helt sikkert.
<pixiarvai> Christian Arvai, 37 år, Holeby-Lolland, Redaktør i Forum.
<laoshi> flemming christensen, 64 år, Vejle, redaktør i forum
<sbc> Søren Caspersen, 31 år, København, Formand for foreningen
<nicky441> Nicky Thomassen, 29 år fra Helsingør og teknisk administrator i forum.
<ajenbo> Anders Jenbo, 28 år, Vanløse, admin i forum + bestyrelses medlem
<o-k-mose> Ole Mose, Hadsten, OSnørd (Det er den eneste titel, jeg lige kan komme på i den her sammenhæng)
<o-k-mose> 52 år
<wangerin> Henning Wangerin, 43, Sønderborg, formand i alslug, linux/bsd-bruger siden 1996, ubuntubruger siden 7.04
<buddig> Henning Buddig, 61 år Linux- og webdesign_nørd
<sbc> Er der andre der vil præsentere sig? Så er det nu...
<sbc> Lige så alle ved det, så har vi nogle 'ordensregler', som bl.a. skal sikre at alle kan komme til orde.
<sbc> For at bede om ordet skriver man "!" i kanalen. Dirigenten tildeler så ordet når det bliver ens tur.
<sbc> Det er vigtigt at man skriver "færdig" eller lignende når man er færdig, så den næste i rækken kan komme til.
<sbc>  * Valg af referent
<sbc> SÃ¥ skal vi have valgt en referent. Nogen frivillige?
<sbc> Hvis ingen andre vil, så skal jeg gerne :)
<laoshi> +1
<pixiarvai> +1
<wangerin> +1
<o-k-mose> +1
<sbc> super :)
<sbc> Så når vi til:
<ajenbo> +1
<sbc>  * Valg af stemmetællere
<sbc> Vi skal vel bruge to - og det skulle ikke være et svært job :)
<wangerin> Jeg fandt da ud af det sidste år ;-)
<pixiarvai> jeg tager chancen ;)
<sbc> Nogen indvendinger mod wangerin og pixiarvai som stemmetællere?
<sbc> super!
<laoshi> !
<ajenbo> +1
<sbc> laoshi: ja
<laoshi> stemmetællerne skal checke om stemmafgiverne står på listen https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dk
<laoshi> færdig
<sbc> God pointe. wangerin pixiarvai: Hvis der er nogen I ikke kan finde på liste, så må I jo lige give lyd!
<wangerin> sbc: Jeg har lige åbnet den ;-)
<pixiarvai> o-k-mose, wangerin buddig  :  jeg kender resten, så skriv lige om i er på launchpad :)
<wangerin> Jeg er, og  budddig er på listen
<sbc> Imens vi får afklaret medlemsskab af Launchpadgruppen, vil jeg lige henlede opmærksomheden på vores vædtægter §4 Stk 6. hvor der står... "Hvis ikke der er opstillet nok til kampvalg, kan skriftlig nominering ske på selve generalforsamlingen hvis mindst 5 fremmødte ønsker dette."
<sbc> Hvis nogen har planer om nominering til de poster hvor der ikke er stillet nok op til kampvalg, så sig gerne til så hurtigt om muligt.
<laoshi> !
<sbc> oh, vi må ikke håbe han ikke følte sig velkommen... :(
<sbc> laoshi: værsgo
<laoshi> foreslår at vi åbner for nominering
<laoshi> færdig
<o-k-mose> !
<wangerin> o-k-mose: Er du på launchpad ?
<sbc> o-k-mose: værsgo
<ajenbo> velkommen tilbage :)
<pixiarvai> vb
<sbc> !
<o-k-mose> Det tror jeg ikke. Kan man deltage som observatør, eller skal jeg tilmelde mig nu?
<laoshi> !
<sbc> o-k-mose: Du må hjertens gerne blive :)
<sbc> laoshi: værsgo
<sbc> !
<laoshi> o-k-mose, er meget velkommen til at deltage i alt - men du kan ikke stemme, hvis ikke du har været på launchpad i en måned
<laoshi> færdig
<o-k-mose> OK. Færdig. :)
<sbc> laoshi: Hvem vil du gerne nominere til hvilke poster?
<sbc> færdig
<laoshi> foreslår at nicky441 stiller op som bestyrelsesmedlem
<laoshi> færdig
<pixiarvai> +1
<laoshi> +1
<sbc> Er der 4 andre som støtter op om denne nominering?
<ajenbo> +1
<wangerin> +1
<sbc> Futte: Velkommen til
<sbc> +1
<Futte> jo tak sbc
<sbc> Andre nomineringer til tillidsposter?
<sbc> Ok, så går vi videre i dagsordenen:
<sbc>  * Formandens beretning
<sbc> Jeg vil dele min beretning op i tre dele, med fokus på vores forum, de ting som gik knapt så godt det sidste års tid og til sidst de 'nye' Ubuntu lokalgrupper.
<sbc> Forumet (og hjemmesiden) er fra mit synspunkt vores største aktiv. Her kan brugere få hjælp og support til installation og brug af Ubuntu.
<sbc> Der har i årets løb været en mindre ændring i redaktørteamets sammensætning, men fra brugernes synspunkt tror jeg dette er sket ganske ubemærket og fra mit synspunkt kører forumet fantastisk.
<sbc> Det sidste års tid har vi haft opstart af både Ubuntu Aarhus og Ubuntu København. Desværre er begge afdelinger holdt op med at afholde møder igen. Forhåbentlig får begge afdelinger vind i sejlene på et senere tidspunkt.
<sbc> Yderligere har vi for første gang i mange år ikke haft en stand på Open Source Days. Det fortæller måske lidt om vores aftagende aktivitetsniveau.
<sbc> Endelig vil jeg nævne det arbejde med Ubuntu som foregår i forskellige LUGs og lokalgrupper, som f.eks. Ubuntu Randers. Hvor vi tidligere har lavet relativt store arrangementer, f.eks. i forbindelse med nye udgivelser, kan det være at vi er på vej mod en situation, hvor det er mindre (men oftere) møder i lokale afdelinger/LUGs hvor vores aktiviteter ligger.
<sbc> færdig
<sbc> Vi kan lige vente et par minutter, til alle har læst den og så se om nogen har lyst til at kommenterer på den.
<sbc> Futte: Hvis du vil have lov til at stemme når vi når dertil, så skal du lige fortælle dit navn og din launchpad-id
<Futte> sbc: jeg er bare med på en lytter. 
<sbc> Futte: helt i orden.
<sbc> Er der kommentarer til formandens beretning?
<wangerin> !
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<ajenbo> !
<wangerin> Jeg tror også vi kommer til at gå mod mindre arrangementer rundt omkring, men det kræver altid nogle frivillige, som desværre kan være svære at skaffe ;-) Færdig
<sbc> ajenbo: værsgo
<Ubuntubruger8> Undskyld forsinkelsen, 
<sbc> Ubuntubruger8: Velkommen til. Hvis du vil have stemmeret senere, når vi når dertil, så skal du lige fortælle dit navn og dit launchpad id :)
<Ubuntubruger8>  Jannie her
<ajenbo> For forummets vedkommende skal vi have arbejdet på at opdatere det da vi efterhånden køre med lidt ældre verision, og der er problemer med at hente nyt kode ord for bruger der glemmer det.
<sbc> ajenbo: andet?
<ajenbo> Jeg arbejder i øje blikket på at få opgradertet det men det er et lidt tidskrævende for mig.
<ajenbo> Alle der har lydt til at hjælpe skal være meget velkommen til at se på koden som ligger på github
<ajenbo> færdig
<sbc> (sorry for 'afbrydelse')
<sbc> Andre som ønsker ordet?
<sbc> Så går vi videre til:
<sbc>  * Regnskabsaflæggelse
<sbc> Vi har et regnskab som kan findes her:
<sbc> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-dk/attachments/20120406/dbde8a62/attachment-0003.pdf
<sbc> Kommentarer til det?
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger8 , skriv "/nick  momsemor" , så skifter du navn
<wangerin> !
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<laoshi> !
<wangerin> Burde vi ikke ha brugt nogle af alle vore reklameindtægter på reklame for os selv?
<wangerin> færdig
<sbc> !
<sbc> laoshi: værsgo
<laoshi> meget overskueligt, og ser også rigtigt ud for mig. har revisoren været inde over?
<laoshi> færdig
<sbc> !
<sbc> sbc: værsgo
<sbc> wangerin: Selvfølgelig burde vi det, men det kræver at nogen er aktive og gør det. Det er ikke blevet nået det sidste år...
<sbc> laoshi: Revisor har ikke set det (så vidt jeg ved)
<sbc> (Jeg er faktisk ikke sikker på hvem der er revisor eller om vi overhovedet fik fundet en sidste år)
<laoshi> og hvem var det egentlig?
<sbc> færdig
<sbc> :)
<laoshi> !
<sbc> laoshi: værsgo
<laoshi> uanset, så stemmer jeg for at godkende det. men vi bør nok se at få valgt en revisor denne gang alligevel
<laoshi> færdig
<sbc> andre kommentarer?
<pixiarvai> +1
<laoshi> +1
<sbc> Skal vi for god ordens skyld stemme om vi kan godkende regnskabet?
<nicky441> +1
<ajenbo> +1
<sbc> ... eller, det er måske det vi stemmer om nu? :)
<pixiarvai> +1 heh
<nicky441> +1 :)
<wangerin> +1
<sbc> Det tror jeg vi siger. Altså +1 for at stemme for regnskab, -1 for at stemme imod.
 * laoshi er overbevist om at det er det vi har gang i
<sbc> +1
<laoshi> +1
<sbc> ok :)
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc>  * Behandling af indkomne forslag
<sbc> Der er et enkelt forslag (stillet af mig), og det lyder:
<sbc> Det pålægges bestyrelsen at nedbringe foreningens kassebeholdning til kr. 1000 inden udgangen af november 2012. Dette kan f.eks. ske ved donation til Foreningen Fri Software, Free Software Foundation Europe eller lignende. 
<sbc> !
<wangerin> !
<laoshi> !
<pixiarvai> !
<sbc> Jeg motiverer det ved at vi har en masse penge, og de gør intet godt på vores konto. De skal bruges til noget. Om ikke andet så måske andre 'fornuftige' foreninger kan bruge dem...
<sbc> færdig
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<wangerin> Vi bør nok få nedbragt kasse-beholdningen, men jeg mener også vil skal se hvad foreningen selv kan bruge.
<wangerin> Eksemplvis vill noget reklame-materiale ville være rigtigt godt.
<wangerin> færdig
<sbc> laoshi: værsgo
<wangerin> !
<laoshi> enig med wangerin om at der bør afsættes midler til reklame for os selv og ubuntu
<sbc> !
<laoshi> herudover har jeg i gen.fors.tråden foreslået støtte til danskgruppen
<laoshi> som yder et stort arbejde både for foss og for ubuntu
<laoshi> men det er måske noget som den kommende bestyrelse kan se nærmere på
<laoshi> færdig
<ajenbo> !
<sbc> pixiarvai: værsgo
<pixiarvai> De penge bør, efter min mening, gå til danskgruppen. jeg har set i forum at de kan bruge lidt økonomisk hjælp, med en server, men jeg har dog ikke lige pt overblik over udgiften dertil.
<pixiarvai> færdig
<nicky441> !
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<laoshi> !
<wangerin> Findes der nogle lokaliteter hvor der er folk som gerne vil ha gang i noget, men hvor de ikke nødvendigvis 
<wangerin> har nørderne ved hånden? Kunne der evt laves en pulje til betaling af befordiring af os nørder ud til dem?
<wangerin> Færdig
<sbc> sbc: værsgo
<sbc> reklame-materiale, skal det være google / FB reklamer, eller reklamer i aviser?
<sbc> danskgruppen, er det en hel server de har brug for, eller kan plads hos andre bruges? (Jeg gætter at DKUUG SSLUG osv. må have adgang til servere?)
<sbc> færdig
<sbc> ajenbo: værsgo
<buddig> !
<pixiarvai> !
<sbc> (Jeg prøver at holde talerrækken. Hvis den smutter, så er det altså ikke ond vilje, men der er meget tekst på skærmen i øjeblikket... :)
<o-k-mose> !
<ajenbo> Vi kunne måske se på en "introduktionspakke" som vi sender ud til folk i "magt positioner"?
<ajenbo> færdig
<wangerin> !
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<nicky441> Jeg er også enig i at beholdningen bør bringe ned til 1000kr., men jeg mener at pengene kan bruges bedre end ved at reklamere.
<nicky441> færdig
<sbc> laoshi: værsgo
<sbc> !
<laoshi> detaljerne omk. danskgruppen og evt. server til oversættelsesarb. er ikke afklaret for øjeblikket, men vi kunne f.eks. bevillige et beløb til anvendelse efter gruppens egen bestemmelse
<nicky441> !
<laoshi> foreslår at vi beslutter at støtte dem, og så lade bestyrelsen træffe nærmere afgørelser
<laoshi> men synes også godt om wangerins ideer
<laoshi> færdig
<ajenbo> +1
<sbc> buddig: værsgo
<buddig> Jeg vidste ikke at foreningen ejede denne formue, og jeg er nok ikke den eneste. Derfor støtter jeg forslag om at de gør gavn i foreningen
<buddig> slut
<sbc> pixiarvai: værsgo
<pixiarvai> Har vi nogle fra Dansk-gruppen til stede i dag ? 
<nicky441> Mig...
<ajenbo> mig
<laoshi> mig
<nicky441> :)
<pixiarvai> kender i en ca pris ?
<nicky441> !
<laoshi> !
<sbc> Jeg tror vi bryder taler-rækken hurtigt, hvis det bare er svar til pixiarvai . nicky441 laoshi ca. pris?
<nicky441> Vi bør vende den med Keld, det er pt. ham der står med driften
<pixiarvai> ok med mig
<laoshi> frafalder
<pixiarvai> færdig
<sbc> o-k-mose: værsgo
<o-k-mose> I Aarhus har vi OSAA, hvor der kræves betalt medlemsskab, for at afholde arrangementer - de skal bruge pengene til lokaler. Det kunne man f.eks. godt afsætte midler til.
<o-k-mose> færdig
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<wangerin> Det reklame jeg tænker på er fx plakater, bannerer, foldere etc. Helt lavpraktisk til at gøre opmærksom på os ude
<wangerin> i den virkelige verden. (Alslug arbejder med at få lavet en folder lige nu). Plakater og bannere er lidt dyrere ;-)
<wangerin> Færdig
<sbc> sbc: værsgo
<sbc> Kan forslaget evt. modificeres, så det blot lyder "Det pålægges bestyrelsen at nedbringe foreningens kassebeholdning til kr. 1000 inden udgangen af november 2012."
<sbc> og så må den kommende bestyrelse (med øje for debatten i dag) se at få pengene brugt fornuftigt?
<sbc> færdig
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<wangerin> !
<nicky441> Jeg er færdig :)
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<wangerin> Jeg synes ikke vi skal gå helt så langt ned. Men ellers enig i at bestyrlesen må håndtere det. Færdig
<sbc> !
<sbc> wangerin: hvor langt ned ville du have det?
<sbc> færdig
<sbc> 3000?
<pixiarvai> 3000 er ok for mig
<o-k-mose> !
<sbc> o-k-mose: værsgo
<wangerin> 2-3k måske. Det kan hurtigt blive knapt hvis der er nogen der pludseligt vil til at lave noget PR
<o-k-mose> Jeg har afholdt et arrangement for Drupal Danmark. Et af de største problemer var lokalerne.
<o-k-mose> Jeg ville gerne afholde mødet og stå for tingene, men jeg har ikke lyst til at betale for det.
<wangerin> !
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<o-k-mose> Det er for mig at se en begrænsning, at der ikke er adgang til et lokale. OSAA har lokaler, men kræver betalt medlemsskab på ca. 1200 om året. 
<sbc> !
<laoshi> !
<o-k-mose> Jeg synes det kunne være en ide, at overveje.
<wangerin> Gratis lokale er et problem mange steder, men kan på den anden side tit løses med gode forbindelse. Men det er desværre ikke altid det hjælper. Færdig
<buddig> !
<sbc> frafalder
<sbc> laoshi: værsgo
<wangerin> +1
<o-k-mose> Det er muligt det ikke hjælper ret meget, jeg ved dog det begrænser - helt konkret 
<laoshi> foreslår at vi vedtager at nedbringe til 3000 og så lade bestyrelsen træffe afgørelse om fordelingen af støtte under hensyntagen til debatten  her. færdig
<wangerin> Hmm. Forkert kanal ;-)
<pixiarvai> +1
<o-k-mose> færdig
<sbc> buddig: værsgo
<ajenbo> +1
<buddig> Der er en masse gode ideer igang, når det viser sig, at der er penge til det. 
<wangerin> +1 til laosis forslag
<buddig> ok-mose, jeg har betalt medlemsskab i osaa, så jeg kan evt. booke lokalet 
<buddig> færdig
<nicky441> +1 -> laoshi
<laoshi> +1
<sbc> +1
<sbc> Det lader til at det modificerede forslag bliver vedtaget.
<sbc> Nogen der vil stemme imod det, så er det nu!
<o-k-mose> buddig - Okay 
<sbc> ... ok, forslaget som laoshi formulerede det er vedtaget.
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc>  * Godkendelse af budget
<sbc> Vi har et budgetforslag:
<sbc> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-dk/attachments/20120406/dbde8a62/attachment-0002.pdf
<sbc> !
<pixiarvai> !
<sbc> Set i lyset af det just vedtagne forslag, så skal der vel 'tilføjes' udgifter for ca. 5000 kr.?
<sbc> færdig
<sbc> pixiarvai: værsgo
<pixiarvai> Godkendt. Men med forbehold for at vi lige har vetaget at nedbringe kapitalen, hvilket vil betyde at slutbeløbet vil være lavere.
<sbc> !
<sbc> skal vi bare tilføje en post som hedder diverse reklamer/server til danskgruppen/uddelingsmateriale/andet på 5000, eller skal vi gøre det mere specifikt før vi sætter det til afstemning?
<sbc> færdig
<wangerin> !
<nicky441> !
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<wangerin> Jeg mener ikke det er nødvendigt at være mere specifik. Færdig
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<buddig> !
<nicky441> Den nye bestyrelse kunne evt. lave et forslag, og sende det i "høring"
<nicky441> færdig
<sbc> buddig: værsgo
<buddig> super forslag sbc, at tilføje den post - færdig
<sbc> andre der ønsker ordet?
<pixiarvai> !
<sbc> !
<sbc> sbc: værsgo
<pixiarvai> -5000 kr vil give 2789,67 i rest, hvilket er tæt på hvad vi i forvejen havde snakket om. Så skal vi vedtage at sætte 5000 af nu ?
<sbc> nicky441: for at mindske papir-arbejdet mener jeg vi bør få vedtaget budgettet i dag, i stedet for at skulle komme med flere forskellige forslag.
<sbc> færdig
<sbc> pixiarvai: værsgo
<pixiarvai> sry .. jeg smed det før
<sbc> pixiarvai: intet problem :)
<nicky441> !
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<nicky441> pixiarvais forslag virker som en god mellemvej
<nicky441> færdig
<sbc> PeterEH: Velkommen til. Hvis du vil have ret til at stemme, så skal du lige fortælle dit navn og launchpad-id :)
<sbc> ok, så vi stemmer om det 'modificerede' budget, hvor der tilføjes en udgift på 5000 kr.
<sbc> Hvem kan stemme for?
<nicky441> +1
<laoshi> +1
<pixiarvai> +1
<sbc> +1
<buddig> +1
<sbc> nogen imod
<wangerin> +1
<sbc> Så må det være vedtaget.
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<ajenbo> +1
<sbc>  * Valg af bestyrelse
<sbc> Først er der:
<sbc>   * Valg af formand
 * sbc stiller op
<pixiarvai> +1
<laoshi> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<nicky441> +1
<sbc> ... og der er vist ingen modkandidater.
<ajenbo> +1
<wangerin> +1
<buddig> +1
 * sbc takker for valget :)
<sbc>   * Valg af kasserer
<sbc> pixiarvai stiller op
<sbc> +1
<laoshi> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<nicky441> +1
<buddig> +1
<wangerin> +1
<ajenbo> +
<sbc> pixiarvai: er valgt. Tillykke
<pixiarvai> takker for valget :)
<ajenbo> 1
<sbc>   * Valg af 3 bestyrelsesmedlemmer og 2 suppleanter
<sbc> Nu skal jeg lige se at vi får listen med opstillede rigtigt. hang on...
<sbc> nicky441: Hvad er det nu dit navn er? (sorry)
<nicky441> Nicky Thomassen :)
<sbc> Momsemor: Du er jannie, ikke?
<Momsemor> Jo :-9
<Momsemor> Jannie Udengaard
<sbc> SÃ¥ vi har 5 kandidater:
<sbc> Anders Jenbo
<sbc> Henning Wangerin
<sbc> Henning Buddig
<sbc> Jannie
<sbc> Nicky Thomassen
<sbc> Har jeg glemt nogen? (Så er det nu der skal råbes op!)
<sbc> Ellers tænker jeg at hver lige kan skrive 2-4 linjer om dem selv, så kan vi tage en hurtig runde, hvis nogen gerne vil have ordet, og så går vi til afstemning. Lyder det ok?
<laoshi> !
<sbc> laoshi: værsgo
<laoshi> lyder ok. hvordan er det med afstemning? har vi hver 2 stemmer?
<sbc> laoshi: præcis
<sbc> Vedtægterne siger:
<sbc> Ved valg af bestyrelsesmedlemmer har hver stemmeberettiget to stemmer. Man kan vælge at stemme på to forskellige kandidater, stemme på en kandidat (som så kun får en stemme) eller stemme blankt.
<sbc> Mere til proceduren?
<laoshi> nej
<sbc> Så må I alle fem kandidater gerne skrive et par linjer om jer selv. (Rækkefølgen er underordnet, bare skriv når I er klar). Når alle har skrevet åbner jeg talerrækken, hvis nogen ønsker at stille spørgsmål eller lignende til kandidaterne.
<wangerin> Henning Wangerin - Formand i ALSlug, og aktiv i mange forskellige opensource-sammenhæng.
<wangerin> Vi ha aktivititer i Sønderborg+Aabenraa 2 gang i måneden, så vi er pænt aktiove hernede i fodenden
<wangerin> Færdig
<sbc> ajenbo: buddig, Momsemor , nicky441 : Vil I skrive et par linjer om jer selv?
<Momsemor> Jeg har kørt Ubuntu siden 2008, været medlem af OSAA, med til, at åbne Ubuntu Randers og Ubuntu Favrskov
<nicky441> Jamen oprindeligt meldte jeg mig jo til på forummet, for at hjælpe nye folk i gang med Linux, og på sin vis er det stadig det jeg gerne vil, ved at sikre et godt forum. Jeg oversætter også lidt engang i mellem, men det meste af tiden går her nu. 
<Momsemor> og selvfølgelig med i Ubuntu Danmark ;-)
<nicky441> Det bliver nok ikke de store ideer jeg kan bringe ind, men jeg håber at mit arbejde i forummet er nok :)
<nicky441> færdig
<sbc> buddig: ajenbo Vil I skrive lidt, eller skal vi gå til afstemning?
<ajenbo> Anders Jenbo. Jeg har brugt Ubuntu fast siden 9.10. Har været med til arengementer både i OSAA, jeg hjælper brugere i forummet, laver noget teknisk administration. Deltagere i oversættelse af Ubuntu. Har deltaget i Ubuntu Cafee i køben havn af holdet et Global Jam m.m.
<sbc> buddig: Så er det sidste chance, hvis du vil skrive lidt om dig selv, før vi stemmer.
<buddig> Jeg er også med på forumet - og har deltaget i møder både i Randers og i Aarhus inden de lukkede det, da jeg holdt sommerferie.
<buddig> Det var faktisk en overraskelse, at jeg aldrig nåede at komme rigtig igang i Aarhus
<sbc> Ok, går vi til afstemning. Hver person kan max stemme på to kandidater. Vi skriver bare navnene her i kanalen, og så er det stemmetællerne der finder tæller sammen. Afstemningen er åben 1 min :)
<wangerin> wangerin
<wangerin> momsemor
<sbc> anders og jannie
<nicky441> Anders Jenbo & Jannie Udengaard
<laoshi> momsemor og buddig
<ajenbo> Momsemor, + buddig
<Momsemor> wangerin og henning
<buddig> Anders og Jannie
<sbc> Så er tiden gået
<pixiarvai> anders og buddig
<sbc> (og jeg glemte vist at give ordet frit efter præsentationerne. Det må i undskylde :( )
<sbc> stemmetællere, hvad når i frem til? :)
<wangerin> momsemor 7, ajenbo 5, buddig 4, wangerin 2 og nicky 0
<pixiarvai> +1
<sbc> Så den nye bestyrelsen består af jannie, anders, henning og som supplenater henning og nicky.
<sbc> Tillykke til alle.
<o-k-mose> Tillykke
<laoshi> tillykke!
<pixiarvai> tillykke
<Momsemor> Takker for valget :-)
<nicky441> Takker :)
<sbc> (Jeg håber i øvrigt at suppleanterne vil deltage i besytrelsesarbejdet på lige fod med resten :)
<nicky441> Selvfølgelig
<wangerin> Ja jeg forventer ikke at holde mig rolig af den grund ;-)
<sbc> Så er vi næste i mål venner :) 3. sidste punkt på dagsordenen:
<sbc>   * Valg af revisor
 * sbc ser sig omkring...
<buddig> Takker
<nicky441> !
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<ajenbo> takker
<nicky441> Måske et dumt spørgsmål
<nicky441> men hvad laver en revisor i denne sammenhæng?
<nicky441> færdig
<sbc> !
<sbc> nicky441: Revisor ser regnskabet igennem (sammen med eventuelle billag, faktura osv.) og tjekker at kassereren har gjrot sit arbejde ok.
<nicky441> Ok, skal det være en tredjemand, eller bare en anden i bestyrelsen / foreningen ?
<sbc> (Med vores begrænsede regnskab er det ikke en voldsom opgave, men hvis vi pludselig får meget stor udgifter er det rart at der er nogen som kigger efter at regnskabet ikke har fejl)
<sbc> nicky441: Bare en fra forenignen som ikke er den samme som laver regnskabet.
<wangerin> !
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<wangerin> Hvor sidder kassereren rent goegrafisk? Det vill være lidt nemmere hvis revisorer ikke sidder i den anden ende af landet.
<wangerin> Færdig
<sbc> !
<pixiarvai> lolland
<laoshi> !
<sbc> laoshi: værsgo
<sbc> !
<laoshi> og revisor er uden for bestyrelsen, så det udelukker en pæn del af de deltagende på mødet! færdig
<sbc> sbc: værsgo
<wangerin> !
<sbc> wangerin: Tidligere har vi bare indscannet faktura og så sende dem m. e-mail. Så længe vi ikke har speceilt mange bilag er det en overkommelig opgave...
<sbc> færdig
<sbc> wangerin: vræsgo
<sbc> *værsgo
<wangerin> Jeg er lige ved at se om alslug' kasserer vil være revisor, så hang on
<wangerin> Hmm. Tager ikke telefonen ;-)
<wangerin> f
<pixiarvai> wangerin,  jeg har lige fået 12 til terminsprøven ;) lokke lokke lokke
<wangerin> Har ham i røret nu.
<sbc> Der er ikke andre af de fremmødte vi kan lokke?
<sbc> wangerin: ohh, vi håber så :)
<wangerin> Han er villig. Han kommer på online nu. pel
<wangerin> Færdig
<sbc> !
<sbc> cool.
<sbc> Skal vi ikke gå videre, til næste punkt, og så håbe han kan præsenterer sig selv, når han kommer på?
<sbc> Der er ingen grudn til at side og vente.
<Momsemor> +1
<pixiarvai> +1
<sbc> Sidste valg:
<sbc>   * Valg af LoCo kontakt
<laoshi> +1
<sbc> laoshi: stiller op.
<pixiarvai> +1
<nicky441> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<sbc> (hvis jeg husker rigtigt)
<wangerin> +1
<sbc> +1
<sbc> tillykke til laoshi  :)
<buddig> +1
<sbc> Så når vi til:
<sbc>  * Eventuelt
<laoshi> takker for valget!
<sbc> Er der nogen der gerne vil have ordet til eventuelt?
<ajenbo> velkommen
<o-k-mose> !
<sbc> o-k-mose: værsgo
<wangerin> Hej pel: En kort presentation af dig selv?
<o-k-mose> Blot lidt om Århus. Hvordan kan vi østjyder, samle op på det?
<pel> Kasser i Alslug
<o-k-mose> kan vi mødes på Ubuntu Dk eller?
<Momsemor> ja, den var kort ;-)
<buddig> !
<pixiarvai> !
<sbc> buddig: værsgo
<buddig> o-k-mose, kan vi ikke koordinere på forumet?
<sbc> Jeg bryder lige ind!
<pel> Har været med i Alslugs i 5 år, det var osse kort ;)
<o-k-mose> Det synes jeg vi skal
<sbc> Lad os lige tage pel og revisor først, og så vende tilbage til Eventuelt bagefter.
<sbc> pel: Hvad hedder du? :)
<pel> Poul Erik Lauridsen
<sbc> Super, og du vil gerne være vores revisor?
<pel> Ja, det vil jeg gerne.
<sbc> lad os stemme om det så :)
<sbc> +1
<nicky441> +1
<wangerin> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<pixiarvai> +1 Som sådan syntes jeg at det er helt ok, hvis vi tager Poul ind som revisor - jeg kender ham ikke i forvejen, så en uvildigt dobbelttjek af regnskabet er helt perfekt for mig :)
<laoshi> +1
<buddig> +1
<sbc> ! VIGTIGT ! Kan jeg ikke lige få alle som er valgt til at sende en e-mail til soeren.b.c@gmail.com med navn, foretrukken e-mail adresse osv., så jeg / vi har 'styr' på hvem folk er og hvor de kan kontaktes.
<ajenbo> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<laoshi> +1
<nicky441> +1
<laoshi> !
<sbc> og så tilbage til eventuelt. Jeg tror jeg afbryd buddig ...?
<laoshi> ! til dette her!
<buddig> nej, jeg glemte at skrive færdig
<sbc> Ah, sorry!
<sbc> laoshi: værsgo
<laoshi> husk også at sende link til evt. wikiside og launchpadprofil til sbc
<pixiarvai> to slow he
<laoshi> og når jeg så får alle oplysningerne af sbc skriver jeg dem ind på http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forening/
<laoshi> færdig
<sbc> laoshi: godt du husker når jeg glemmer! :)
<sbc> pixiarvai: værsgo
<sbc> (me har måske rodet talerrækken godt rundt nu...?)
<pixiarvai> sbc, den har jeg taget
<sbc> ... er der andre som ønsker ordet?
<wangerin> !
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<wangerin> Jeg savner at randers' og favrskovs aktiviteter kommer i google-kalenderen. Pt er det kun aktiviterne herned som er i den. Færdig
<Momsemor> !
<buddig> !
<ajenbo> !
<sbc> Momsemor: værsgo
<Momsemor> Det skal jeg se om vi ikke kan få rettet op på 
<Momsemor> færdig
<sbc> buddig: værsgo
<buddig> Jeg kan forstå, at google kalenderen bruges meget, jeg savner et link til den på ubuntudanmark.dk, da jeg aldrig har været inde på den.
<buddig> færdig
<sbc> ajenbo: værsgo
<pixiarvai> !
<wangerin> !
<ajenbo> Vi mister måske snart vores Google konto
<nicky441> (det er min skyld, jeg beklager)
<ajenbo> Vi skal finde ud af hvad den styre og skifte den til en ny
<sbc> !
<ajenbo> færdig
<sbc> pixiarvai: værsgo
<wangerin> !
<pixiarvai> hvor er den kalender. som vi plejer at have på forums forside, blevet af ?
<nicky441> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/
<pixiarvai> ok
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<wangerin> At oprette og dele en kalender er ikke det store problem. Om den ligger hos google eller et andet sted er 
<wangerin> ligegyldigt, så længe den eksporteres via et ical-feed, så kan alle læse den
<wangerin> færdig
<sbc> sbc: værsgo
<sbc> ajenbo: Kan du uddybe præcist hvorfor vi måske mister den (evt. over e-mail, hvis det er meget langt og indviklet)?
<sbc> færdig
<nicky441> !
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<ajenbo> !
<wangerin> frafalder
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<wangerin> (indtil videre)
<nicky441> Jeg kom til at angive "vores" alder under 13
<nicky441> og så bliver kontoen inddraget, og derefter lukket
<nicky441> færdig
<sbc> ajenbo: værsgo
<sbc> !
<ajenbo> Jeg tror kun det er forum@ubuntudanmark.dk der er påvirket hvilket vist ikke styre særlig mange ting.
<ajenbo> fædig
<sbc> !
<sbc> Så det vil måske være godt hvis vi snarest får overblik over hvilke konti og kode vi faktisk har til hvilke services... evt. på først kommende møde?
<sbc> ajenbo: kører mail på ubuntudankarm.dk på google?
<sbc> færdig
<ajenbo> nej
<wangerin> ! Jeg har et punkt til efter kalender-diskutionen er klaret
<sbc> ok
<wangerin> ! Med noget til kalenderen
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<wangerin> Jeg er også blevet admin på kalenderen, så selvom ubuntu-kontoen bliver lukket, burde kalenderen forblive aktiv. Det er i hvert fald min arfaring fra andre sammenhænge. Færdig
<sbc> !
<sbc> Det tror jeg også jeg er.
<sbc> færdig
<sbc> ajenbo: har du mere til kalender / google-konto, eller skal vi gå videre?
<ajenbo> næ
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo til nyt emne :)
<wangerin> Jeg kunne meget godt tænke mig et rss-feed fra forummet, så os der ikke holder øje med websider også kan følge med.
<wangerin> Min tid er ikke til at holde øje med om der kommer noget nyt på siden, men få jeg det serveret hjælper det
<wangerin> garanteret på mit aktivitets-niveau på den kant ;-)
<wangerin> Færdig
<sbc> !
<nicky441> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/feed.php
<sbc> wangerin: det er jeg næste sikker på findes 
<sbc> oh, det findes! :)
<nicky441> :)
<buddig> !
<wangerin> Hvorfor er det så gemt væk, så det ikke kan findes?
<sbc> buddig: værsgo
<nicky441> !
<buddig> Når jeg skriver eller svarer i andre fora, er jeg automatisk tilmeldt e-mail svar. Hvis vi gør det samme i vores, så tror jeg vi får mere og hurtigere aktivitet
<buddig> færdig
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<nicky441> Der er en lille knap på forsiden, lige ved siden af "Seneste emner fra forum"
<nicky441> men den er måske ikke nem at finde hvis man ikke ved det?
<o-k-mose> (Bliver nødt til at smutte - håber vi tales ved en senere lejlighed)
<nicky441> færdig
<sbc> o-k-mose: tak for i dag.
<sbc> Var der flere på taler-listen?
<sbc> Jeg tror det ikke.
<sbc> Sidste chance for at få ordet...
<sbc> SÃ¥ vil jeg sige tak for god ro og roden!
<sbc> Der kommer nok lige til at gå lidt tid før referatet kommer ud. Husk at skrive info til mig alle jer valgte :)
<sbc> Fortsat go' aften til alle. Vi ses / snakkes
<laoshi> tak for et konstruktivt møde - cu
<pixiarvai> cu
<wangerin> nicky441: Jeg kan ikke finde den tekst.
<wangerin> laoshi: ilm
<wangerin> cu guys
<Momsemor> Ok og hejsa
<buddig> Tak også herfra for god aktivitet og super god mødeledelse
<sbc> wangerin: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/ helt der ude, i højre side.
<sbc> lille orange rss symbol.
<sbc> Håber vi ses til næste (almindelige) irc møde, som er mandag d. 30. april.
<wangerin> sbc / nicky441: Ja, men ikke når man først har forvildet sin IND i forummet, så er der intet.
<ajenbo> Tak til alle
<sbc> wangerin: Nej, det har du nok ret i! :(
<nicky441> wangerin, det tror jeg desværre også
<wangerin> Når jeg er inden i forummet, ville jeg da forventer også at finde det der ;-)
<sbc> wangerin: Det kan være hvis vi spørger ajenbo pænt, at han vil kigge på det (men som du kunne høre, så har han en del at gøre med at opdatere forumet ogs...)
<nicky441> Ses :)
<wangerin> ajenbo: Pænt be be ;-)
<ajenbo> Skal tænke over det...
